# Best lenses for the Nikon D7000



## uno1971 (Jul 3, 2011)

I was wondering what your thoughts were for the best lenses for the Nikon D7000.  I was know that there is a "holy trinity" of lenses, but I am not sure what they are.  I am thinking a 70-200, 28-70 and 10-24.  I was looking at only Nikon lenses only, any opinions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## flea77 (Jul 3, 2011)

Best lenses is very subjective, best for what? Football/Baseball etc might be a 300 2.8, portrait might be their DF lenses (or the 85 1.4), etc etc. If you factor in weight, then you might drop to the 85 1.8 if you need to carry it a lot. Too many factors to just say "these are the best". That is like saying a Cadillac DTS is the best US made vehicle.... maybe it is, unless you spend a lot of time hauling lumber from Home Depot and then it kinda stinks!

Allan


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 3, 2011)

There's several combos that carry the moniker of 'holy trinity'.  You need to realize there is no such thing as *a*  'perfect' lens, let alone a *gaggle *of 'perfect' lenses.  Everything is a compromise. Learn that, move on and then you can make a rational decision.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 3, 2011)

The best lens is the one that gets the job done.  What do you need at this point in a lens?


----------



## kundalini (Jul 3, 2011)

uno1971 said:


> I was wondering what your thoughts were for the best lenses for the Nikon D7000. I was know that there is a "holy trinity" of lenses, but I am not sure what they are. I am thinking a 70-200, *24-70 *and *14-24*. I was looking at only Nikon lenses only, any opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


Corrected two lenses.

If you have these in mind, then you must have a reasonable budget.  It really depends on what you shoot mostly as to which one to get first.  The order in which I went with was 24-70 > 70-200 > 14-24, but that's me.  You really can't go wrong with any of them, but you should consider the focal lengths that will compliment your style of shooting.


----------



## uno1971 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry, I realize now that is like saying what is the best vacation spot.  I am a master of none, but like to shoot landscape mostly, and also some family shots and a little sports.   I would like to get f2.8 lenses, I know that much, but after researching the Nikon terminology (VR II AF-S ED-IF DX, etc...) I am more confused then ever as to what is all means and as to what is the latest technology.  I would like to get a 28-70 2.8 and a 70-200 2.8, but I can not seem to determine what is the most recent releases of these lenses by Nikon.  Money, like most, is always an issue, but I would rather spend it on the most recent lens then have second thoughts later about the purchase.   Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 5, 2011)

uno1971 said:


> .......but I can not seem to determine what is the most recent releases of these lenses by Nikon...........




This might help you.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 5, 2011)

Thom Hogan is another good source for things Nikon.
Nikkor Lens Information by Thom Hogan
Nikkor Lens Assessment by Thom Hogan
Nikon Zoom Lenses by Thom Hogan


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 5, 2011)

24 not 28, 70mm f2.8 is a newer release...as Kundalini already mentioned.

I went with the 17-35f2.8 (older than the 14-24f2.8), 24-702.8f and the 70-200f2.8 vrII. 

You fail to mention your budget. This combo of lenses will run you a lot more than the cost of your body....each.


----------



## shaunly (Jul 6, 2011)

For the D7000, I'd go with the 17-55/2.8 instead. Much more practical on a DX. My good friend has this combo and I think it's outstanding. Pair it up with the Tokina 11-16/2.8 and a Nikon 70-200 VR then you got yourself the DX trinity.


----------



## KmH (Jul 8, 2011)

The zoom lens _*Nikon Holy Trinity*_: ($6110 for all 3, new)

Nikon 14-24mm f/2.8G ED AF-S Nikkor Wide Angle Zoom Lens 
Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8G ED AF-S Nikkor Wide Angle Zoom Lens 
Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II AF-S Nikkor Zoom Lens For Nikon Digital SLR Cameras 

You may also need more reach beyond 200 mm:

$5899 - Nikon 300mm f/2.8G AF-S ED VR II Nikkor Super Telephoto Prime Lens 

$9299 - Nikon 400mm f/2.8G ED VR II AF-S SWM Super Telephoto Lens for Nikon FX and DX Format Digital SLR

The *Nikon Budget Trinity*: ($3120 for all 3, new)

Nikon 12-24mm f/4G ED IF Autofocus DX Nikkor Zoom Lens 
Nikon 24-85mm f/2.8-4.0D IF AF Zoom Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras 
Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8D ED AF Zoom Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras

For more reach beyond 200 mm:

$7399 - Nikon 200-400mm f/4G AF-S SWM SIC ED IF VR II Nikkor Super Telephoto Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras


----------

